# Question For Ya ?



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

WAS THINKING ABOUGHT GETTING INTO THE MINI MARKET FOR BATTS IS THIS SOMETHING YOU GUYS WOULD BE INTERETED IN PACK WOULD BE 1400 MILLIAMP AND RETAIL FOR 17.99 ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You would be competing against some well established matching companies. Power Push and Team Scream seam to be the weapon of choice.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave >> Long time!!!


----------



## dave w 1 (Apr 28, 2005)

yes sir bud man !!!! merry christmas!


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

From thier websites.

Power Push $30.95
Team Scream $30.00 - $42.00

If yours were $17.99 they will sell.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea especially for your reputation in 1/10 youd have alot of loyal customers racin 1/18!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

If you can match 2/3A's and zap them somehow, I'd be a customer. Especially if you try the Elite 1500s out. Will you make sets available in 5 cells as well?


----------

